# What does this mean in crochet?



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm making an amigurumi bear in crochet. At the end of each row it says mm

What does this mean please?
ie 
R1. ch2, 6sc in 2nd ch from hook,mm
R2. 2sc in each sc around (12sc), mm
R3. *2sc in 1st sc, 1sc in next sc, repeat from* around,mm  and so on 

Leanna x


----------



## Julie H (Oct 19, 2011)

I think it means eat an M&M after every row... just kidding, lol, I really have no idea!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Julie H said:


> I think it means eat an M&M after every row... just kidding, lol, I really have no idea!


Thanks Julie, Gosh that cracked me up I really did LOL, I'm still giggling. I think that's what I'll have to do. Do you think peanut M & Ms will be ok?

Leanna x


----------



## LaVeta (Jul 20, 2011)

are you working in a round? If so maybe it means to place a marker


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

LaVeta said:


> are you working in a round? If so maybe it means to place a marker


That was the only thing I could think of, makes sense but still don't know what the 2nd m means.

Thank you/

Leanna x


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

millimeters.

http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/info/crochet-pattern-abbreviations.html
http://www.michaels.com/Crochet-Abbreviations-Master-List/ae0365,default,pg.html


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

I did a quick search on the internet and I think it means move marker. That would seem to make sense!


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I think Gran has hit it! Isn't there a list of abbreviations?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

yes move marker if you dont move it you will have it crocheted in.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

KnittingGran said:


> I did a quick search on the internet and I think it means move marker. That would seem to make sense!


Move marker makes the most sense. I did continue with it last night and placed a marker where it said mm, that seemed to work.

I did google abbreviations but mm came up as millimetres and of course that made no sense at the end of a row.

Thank you all for your help. Had never heard of OR used markers until I joined this site and have been knitting/crocheting for nearly 60 years.

Leanna x


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i got a kick out of the comment that julie H. made. i liked that one.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

I prefer the M&M's but according to the charts listed above mm is Millimeters... 
This is Purple Kittys list of abrev. ( I would refer to the pattern itself as they usually have all abrev. used in that particular pattern. )


Crochet Pattern Abbreviations

A:
alt = alternate
approx = approximately
B:
beg = begin(ning)
bet = between
BL/bk lp = back loop(s)
BLO = back loop only
bo = bobble
BP = back post
BPdc = back post double crochet(s)
BPsc = back post single crochet(s)
BPtr = back post triple crochet(s)
C:
CA = color A
CB = color B
CC = contrasting color
ch(s) = chain(s)
ch- = refers to chain previously made/worked
ch-sp = chain space
CL(s) =cluster(s)
cm = centimeter
cont = continue
D: 
dc = double crochet
dc2tog = double crochet 2 stitches together
dec = decrease
dtr/dtrc = double triple/treble crochet
E:
ea = each
est = established
F:
FLO = front loop only
foll = follow
FP = front post
FPdc = front post double crochet(s)
FPsc = front post single crochet(s)
FPtr/FPtrc = front post triple/treble crochet(s)
FL/ft lp = front loop(s)
G:
g = gram
grp(s) = groups
H:
hdc = half double crochet(s)
hk = hook
I:
inc = increase
L:
lp(s) = loop(s)
lp st = loop stitch
M:
MC = main color
m = meters
mm = millimeters
O:
oz = ounce(s)
P:
pat(s) = pattern(s)
PC(s) = popcorn(s)
pm = placemaker
prev = previous
R:
rem = remain
rep = repeat(s)
rev sc/reverse sc = reverse single crochet
rnd(s) = round(s)
RS = right side
S:
sc = single crochet
sc2tog = single crochet 2 stitches together
sk = skip(ped)
sl st = slip stitch
sp(s) = space(s)
st(s) = stitch(es)
T:
tch/t-ch = turning chain
tog = together
tr/trc = treble/triple crochet
tr tr/trtrc =triple treble crochet/triple triple crochet(s)
W:
WS = wrong side
X:
X-st = cross-stitch
Y:
yd = yard(s)
yo = yarn over
yoh = yarn over hook


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

HennaLadyKim said:


> I prefer the M&M's but according to the charts listed above mm is Millimeters...
> This is Purple Kittys list of abrev. ( I would refer to the pattern itself as they usually have all abrev. used in that particular pattern. )


I did check the abbreviations online. There are no abbreviations included in the pattern, that's why I was stuck. mm does usually mean millimetres to me but at the end of each row it made no sense.

I think the move marker is the go, it seems to work anyway, have completed the body and all seems good.

Thank you again for help.

Leanna x


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## gladyscat (Jun 6, 2011)

If you were supposed to eat a peanut M & M, it would say "pmm". Sorry, but it must be the regular kind.


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, I agree with the 'eat M & M's' theory but I think it really means...... R1=row one, then do what that says to do; R2=row two, etc, etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Oops! Sorry, didn't read your question properly so I have no idea what mm means unless it means "mm, one row done". Hope someone can REALLY help you with this.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

gladyscat said:


> If you were supposed to eat a peanut M & M, it would say "pmm". Sorry, but it must be the regular kind.


Thanks very much for that info. I'm happy with regular M n Ms.

Leanna x


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

leannab said:


> I'm making an amigurumi bear in crochet. At the end of each row it says mm
> 
> What does this mean please?
> ie
> ...


milimeters.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

3mom said:


> leannab said:
> 
> 
> > I'm making an amigurumi bear in crochet. At the end of each row it says mm
> ...


Been down the millimetre track already, that doesn't make sense at the end of a row, so I'm running with move marker.

Leanna x


----------



## dart (Jul 6, 2011)

I have made several of these types of patterns, the mm does indeed mean move marker. these are crocheted in a spiral, and you need to move the marker each row in crocheted spirals to keep track of when to change the rate of increase in each round.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Try the peanut butter! PBMM


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh heck - I like the eat m & m's after each row! ya.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree - move marker. This is to keep track of the beginning of the newest round you are working on. Good luck!


KnittingGran said:


> I did a quick search on the internet and I think it means move marker. That would seem to make sense!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd say move marker


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Since you are doing an increase and crocheting in the round you would need to Move the Marker..as others say or it would be crocheted into your finished piece.
A marker there just denotes where you begin and end.

It should be made clearer...but anyhow PASS THE M&M'S LOL..

Did you hear about the blonde trying to alphabetize her M&M's...she kept throwing away the W's....
hehe old joke but a good one!


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Heeheehee! We need more humour!


----------



## gretchen (Jan 17, 2011)

Leannab..Im pretty sure from what you have typed as your pattern that its move marker...makes it possible for you to keep track of where the row ends(or next row begins) as your work progresses...it usually says pm(place marker) for the first time then mm to move marker each row after....there are so many different crochet terms now that its confusing....Im glad I have the internet to research when I cant figure things out..happy hooking!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Julie H said:


> I think it means eat an M&M after every row... just kidding, lol, I really have no idea!


This has cracked me up as well, don't forget that the crochet terms are different for American and Engluish/Australian stitches.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

move marker


----------



## libellule (May 3, 2011)

Leannab pm me i will explain.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Julie H said:


> I think it means eat an M&M after every row... just kidding, lol, I really have no idea!


I'm gonna have to look for those patterns!!!! :lol:


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

gladyscat said:


> If you were supposed to eat a peanut M & M, it would say "pmm". Sorry, but it must be the regular kind.


I would thing that since it says mm, as long as it's an M&M, any kind should do. Personally I love to buy whatever's on clearance after the holidays and mix then all together in a bowl! Much more fun. And I love the pretzel ones!!


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Any reason to eat chocolate is a good thing!


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

pinkladydew said:


> Any reason to eat chocolate is a good thing!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marymac65 (Oct 25, 2011)

Pretty sure that it is move marker.


----------



## ceridwen (Dec 12, 2011)

I'd love to know what an amigurumi bear is!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'd say move marker, then eat m&m. gets em both.


----------



## Grandma Peach (Nov 14, 2011)

I think any kind of M&M would work. Agree with move marker in this particular pattern.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I like the M&M explanation best but move marker is right. Edith


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Julie H said:


> I think it means eat an M&M after every row... just kidding, lol, I really have no idea!


now theres an idea for a row counter...


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

mm= move that marker and get to store for another bag of M&M's ya ran out...


----------



## msacco53 (Nov 26, 2011)

It wants you to Move the Marker from one round to another as you finish each round.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Is this an American pattern? If it is from the UK or another country it may have a different terminology, but move marker is what I would say if you working in the round.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Julie H said:


> I think it means eat an M&M after every row... just kidding, lol, I really have no idea!


I needed a good laugh this morning and just got one. Love your sense of humor!!!


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

What is Amigurumi ??? I am making a Teenage Mutant Ninja 
Turtle. This pattern calls for a magic ring. Also ????
I think the pattern person was in Hawaii. Still smiling and chuckling over mm. I vote for the M&Ms. Dark Chocolate.


----------



## kpfears (Aug 3, 2011)

Are you using markers? If so, it may mean "move marker".


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I Googled it and got a crochet dictionary. The only entry for mm said it was used to indicate millimeter. Is your pattern from the UK? Maybe you are to go on for a millimeter after the previous stitch? Really have no other ideas. I like the eating an M&M at the end of each row!! And yes, I think peanut M&Ms should work since they're my favorite. Good luck! Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Since you are doing an increase and crocheting in the round you would need to Move the Marker..as others say or it would be crocheted into your finished piece.
> A marker there just denotes where you begin and end.
> 
> It should be made clearer...but anyhow PASS THE M&M'S LOL..
> ...


At least she could have eaten them!! What a waste of M&Ms!!!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Julie H said:


> I think it means eat an M&M after every row... just kidding, lol, I really have no idea!


I really prefer this answer!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey, it's move marker, but I like the M & M's better. I think I'll use that definition next time I crochet. LOL


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I know....right? lol



Dlclose said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Since you are doing an increase and crocheting in the round you would need to Move the Marker..as others say or it would be crocheted into your finished piece.
> ...


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

gladyscat said:


> If you were supposed to eat a peanut M & M, it would say "pmm". Sorry, but it must be the regular kind.


Good One!!!!
P.S. I would love it if you would share your beautiful kitty on our cats page 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48883-1.html


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

If you are crocheting in the round, it mean make mark. Put a marker, the little plastic knitting markers are best. Safety pins tend to get the yarn caught in the round part. Altho there are knitters safety pins that are without that circular twirl.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

Use a plastic knitting marker, or a knitters safety pin that doesn't have the twirly circle of a regular pin. You need to mark that for future reference.


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

I've been a crocheter for a long time and have never seen this term, but I'm thinking that, if the pattern has you using stitch markers, the MM would stand for 'move marker'


----------



## borzoidiva (Jul 5, 2011)

You know this could get fun!- 
Pbmm-peanutbutter mm
dcmm-darkchocolate mm
prmm-pretzel mm

hmm, the possibilities ;- )
We could rewrite all abbreviations...


----------



## DinkyRee (Sep 2, 2011)

My best guess is move marker.


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Kiddo, I do believe it means move marker. Are you using a marker on this project? That's the only guess I have. Good luck, bent needles


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

You should start a page!!!! 


borzoidiva said:


> You know this could get fun!-
> Pbmm-peanutbutter mm
> dcmm-darkchocolate mm
> prmm-pretzel mm
> ...


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I think you should do both just to be sure. Remove the marker. Pop an M&M and then replace the marker.


----------



## Laugh (Jan 3, 2012)

Having recently tryed to crochet a hat beyond my capabilities, I found mm meant "move marker".


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

"move marker" is how I would read it as "pm" means place marker and sometimes you see "rm" remove marker.

One patt I saw said "lm" leave marker.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Laugh said:


> Having recently tryed to crochet a hat beyond my capabilities, I found mm meant "move marker".


There is more than one way to do a hat:
-in the round where you join, usually with a slip stitch, and then chain up for the next round

-in a spiral, where you use a marker to distinguish where you are

-flat as a rectangle/square with no increases or decreases; sew a seam for the side and either a seam or a gather for the top part - then usually hide the gather with a pom pom or tassel.

-flat with increases or decreases, and get a triangle which you seam up the sides.

If one of these frustrated you, try another next time you feel like it.


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

NanGreen said:


> I think you should do both just to be sure. Remove the marker. Pop an M&M and then replace the marker.


haahaaa NanGreen I think you've got the prizewinner.

Funny Stuff here; brightens my day! 

Love and Happy knitting ( and crochet, of course)

Lala


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I think you are working in the round. If so it means make marker. The marker is to let you know where the begining of a row starts.


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

I have been crocheting for 41yrs and while I could be wrong I would take mm to mean "move marker" also. But I rather like the idea of poppin' an M&M and then movin' your marker LOL!!!!


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Lala said:


> NanGreen said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should do both just to be sure. Remove the marker. Pop an M&M and then replace the marker.
> ...


Ditto!!!! 
:thumbup:


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

sounds good to me too.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

KnittingGran said:


> I did a quick search on the internet and I think it means move marker. That would seem to make sense!


I agree... I do Amigurumi too...
it means Move Marker.


----------



## kilou (May 30, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## kilou (May 30, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## kilou (May 30, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## kilou (May 30, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## kilou (May 30, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## kilou (May 30, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## kilou (May 30, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Move Marker mm If you actually are using markers in the round or for a pattern increase



leannab said:


> LaVeta said:
> 
> 
> > are you working in a round? If so maybe it means to place a marker
> ...


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

move marker

seems like a marker would not be at the end of a row - I do lots of crocheting and have to admit, this is new to me


----------



## AndreaQuintero (Oct 28, 2011)

There is also a site called Crochet talk and Im sure they can help you they are all nice on there.


----------



## AndreaQuintero (Oct 28, 2011)

MM you can move a marker at the end of the row if you are making a hat or something


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Maybe move marker?


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

flitri said:


> Julie H said:
> 
> 
> > I think it means eat an M&M after every row... just kidding, lol, I really have no idea!
> ...


It cracked me up too did a lot of LOLing. I'm aware of the differences in terminolgy and have adjusted my pattern but the mm at the end of the row got me. I'm well on my way now by placing a marker and moving it after each row.

Leanna x

We're all a pretty funny lot aren't we? It really chirped me up when I read that suggestion too.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

ceridwen said:


> I'd love to know what an amigurumi bear is!


Amigurumu is a Japanese word, not sure what it means but if you google Amigurumi knitted/crochet toys you will bring up a lot of sites for these little creatures. Maybe it means soft toy or knitted.crochet toy in Japanese??

Leanna x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

libellule said:


> Leannab pm me i will explain.


Thank you Libellule, I have continued with the little bear and the move marker at the end of each row seems to work for me. Thank you again!

Leanna x


----------



## Patsavage (Nov 4, 2011)

That's what I was going to suggest. Best of luck with your project x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

borzoidiva said:


> You know this could get fun!-
> Pbmm-peanutbutter mm
> dcmm-darkchocolate mm
> prmm-pretzel mm
> ...


Yay! I'll drink to that!!! That's another story!
Leanna x


----------



## gladyscat (Jun 6, 2011)

Now I wonder if M & M's will have a spike in sales all over the world and if they will be offered for sale in your LYS?????


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Patsavage said:


> That's what I was going to suggest. Best of luck with your project x


Will post a pic when I'm done. Thanks again everyone for your humour and suggestions. I took out of it what I really needed. M & M after each row. This is a very small Amigurumi Bear with only about 12 stitches around the body, so you can imagine how many M&Ms I'm consuming. Yay!!!

Leanna x


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

It does mean to move your marker, just like you would in knitting. Good luck with yur project I think they are adorable.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Julie H said:


> I think it means eat an M&M after every row... just kidding, lol, I really have no idea!


That's what I think too!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

leannab said:


> Julie H said:
> 
> 
> > I think it means eat an M&M after every row... just kidding, lol, I really have no idea!
> ...


I think you have to eat the coconut M&Ms


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

this should mean: move marker. done after every row when working in the round so that you know the beginning of the round/row. good luck and have fun


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

this should mean: move marker. done after every row when working in the round so that you know the beginning of the round/row. good luck and have fun


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Um, I think M&M either kind sounds right to me. lol


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

missylam said:


> Um, I think M&M either kind sounds right to me. lol


Well I just opened a Christmas gift of dark and milk chocolate peanuts, sultanas, almonds and coconut balls. I've really pigged out too. There goes the diet for another day, Hubby's been into them too. Only got them on Sunday from SIL, they've been away diving for 5 weeks.

So what I'm trying to say is it doesn't have to be M & Ms, I'm good for anything really that's covered in chocolate.

Oh sorry, don't think you have sultanas in the US. They are from Sultana grapes which are seedless.

They are smaller than raisins (no seeds) and lighter in colour but larger than currants. Very juicy and delicious in cakes, sweet curries, covered in chocolate and many other uses, or for snacks for children.

Leanna x


----------



## robynznest (May 10, 2011)

There is a great teaching aid that I have found on You Tube. Enter "Stitch Witch" and then type in whatever abbreviation or stitch you want to learn about. You will get step by step instruction via video on that stitch. It's a wonderful and free tool. Good luck.


----------



## robynznest (May 10, 2011)

I found the answer. It means "move marker" !!!!


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

Great idea!

I'm going to change a key point in my patterns to read rb&ss, cc, pc, and bb.

[Roast beef and Swiss Sandwich, Coca-Cola, Potato Chips & BIG BROWNIE]

I always forget to eat!
Doreen


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

leannab said:


> I'm making an amigurumi bear in crochet. At the end of each row it says mm
> 
> What does this mean please?
> ie
> ...


~~~~~~
MM = move marker, Leanna - you're working in a spiral and placing one before you start R1 is what you need to do; PM = place marker - you might see that indicated, if not, place one before R1.......then move it up when you come back around to it............keep doing the same on all your rounds.......

Good luck, sweetie!

Donna Rae


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> leannab said:
> 
> 
> > I'm making an amigurumi bear in crochet. At the end of each row it says mm
> ...


Thanks Donna Rae, it didn't indicate Place Marker and that's where I got into trouble. She has written mm at the end of EVERY row. You're right though, it is in the round and of course, it makes sense to have a marker to know where it began!

Thanks to people like yourself, I've had many great and very humorous suggestions on here.

I'm just stitching his little limbs on now and hope to post my *'M & M Project'* real soon


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

lol lol at eat an M&M..omg good one! yes move marker or you will lose it lol....


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

possibly "move" marker????


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

gladyscat said:


> If you were supposed to eat a peanut M & M, it would say "pmm". Sorry, but it must be the regular kind.


LOL!! But peanuts are protein so better for you right?? ESPECIALY if you are crocheting/knitting. Need to keep you muscles STRONG!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## isabelita (Feb 13, 2012)

I believe that it might mean "move the marker"


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

hi. have a problem. I understand markers, but the pattern says m (s) m, the m means place marker, I found that out. so what does the (s) mean. I have looked at all kinds of info. lists and youtube. wish there was, by law, only one list of these things. never going to happen loh. thanks for whatever you can. pat


----------



## isabelita (Feb 13, 2012)

I Believe the 's' means slip marker. Does it make sense when u read ur pattern?


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

the pattern already tells me to slip the marker. I am going to try putting a single crochet in there and see what happens thanks anyway.


----------

